# Anyone here ever hunted with Whitetail Ridge Outfitters in IA?



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Just curious? They are offering a couple hundred bucks off and I have 3 points going into this year so starting to look for places to go!


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Dan my bro lives in Iowa and works in Nebraska I tried to call you a few times about Indiana but we arent connecting.......... Anyways call me before you pay for a hunt


----------

